# Problem with Realtek 5289 card reader [SOLVED]

## SemmZemm

Hi, 

I have problems trying make my cardreader work. 

lspci:

```
...

05:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

...
```

uname -a

```
Linux szldlc 3.11.4-gentoo #1 SMP Mon Oct 7 14:21:26 CEST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

The steps I tried:

1) Enable MFD_RTSX_PCI module in kernel. No effect. 

2) I tried to compile rts_bpp following this guide:

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/971876/comments/41

It didn't compile (even with the modifications offered in the guide)

I had an error: 

```

rtsx.c:259:2: error: unknown field ‘proc_info’ specified in initializer

  .proc_info =   proc_info,

```

3) I realized that field proc_info indeed is not presented in kernel sources and I commented it. Driver compiled and I successfully did "make install" but my device is still not recognized. 

4) 

```
modprobe rts_bpp

modprobe: FATAL: Module rts_bpp not found.

```

5) 

I moved installed driver from 

```
/lib/modules/3.11.4-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi
```

 (default placement) to

```
/lib/modules/3.11.4-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/rts_bpp.ko
```

  - no effect. 

Could you help me, please? Right now I need my card reader and I can't use it.Last edited by SemmZemm on Mon Nov 04, 2013 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TomWij

 *SemmZemm wrote:*   

> I moved installed driver from 
> 
> ```
> /lib/modules/3.11.4-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi
> ```
> ...

 

That's twice the same directory.

----------

## SemmZemm

 *TomWij wrote:*   

>  *SemmZemm wrote:*   I moved installed driver from 
> 
> ```
> /lib/modules/3.11.4-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi
> ```
> ...

 

Nope, in the first case it's a file, in the second I created a directory, containing driver file

----------

## TomWij

Sounds like there is a bug with the installation of the module then; it doesn't just suffice to have the file present, there also need to be files updated in the parent directories. I don't exactly know how that goes though but I believe that is generated and you can't simply manually change it. So, there is a bug with the installation in the Makefile that was provided to you; I would suggest to comment on that bug you linked us about it...

----------

## SemmZemm

after depmod -a I could do modprobe rts_bpp without an error, but still 

```
05:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 5289 (rev 01)

```

 on lspci

and no /dev/mmc* devices

----------

## TomWij

"Unassigned class" shouldn't be too worry about, it just means that ff00 isn't an existing class of devices.

Does the modprobe show something interesting in `dmesg`?

----------

## SemmZemm

 *TomWij wrote:*   

> "Unassigned class" shouldn't be too worry about, it just means that ff00 isn't an existing class of devices.
> 
> Does the modprobe show something interesting in `dmesg`?

 

Nothing. Neither on modprobe, nor on sd-card insertion

Only that maybe:

```
dmesg  | grep 05:00.0

[    0.542866] pci 0000:05:00.0: [10ec:5289] type 00 class 0xff0000

[    0.542928] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf780ffff]

[    0.543443] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.543444] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.543536] pci 0000:05:00.0: System wakeup disabled by ACPI

[    1.485582] rtsx_pci 0000:05:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.485602] rtsx_pci 0000:05:00.0: rtsx_pci_acquire_irq: pcr->msi_en = 1, pci->irq = 43

```

----------

## SemmZemm

I'm not sure what helped me, but... 

1) I disabled rtsx_pci module of kernel

2) I discovered that it's not mmc* device but sdc. Maybe it was it before. 

Sorry, it was a little bit stupid

And thanks for help, it helped me to found the solution 

[SOLVED]

----------

## TomWij

You forgot to blacklist rtsx_pci as per the guide; if you haven't rebooted since, you might just need to rmmod both, remove the device, insert it (modprobe if it doesn't happen automatically) and check again.

Ah, while writing this reply you have found it; +1.

----------

## kLeZ-hAcK

Hi all, just to let you know that this mini-solution didn't work on the new 3.13.5 kernel.

I generated a patch from rtsx.c source that I was able to build, after some corrections.

For anyone of you who need this patch, I uploaded it to http://pastebin.com/wY1frvqz

HTH, klez (the new[bie] one {from italy, not that dutch one}).

----------

## Basisman98

Thanks kLeZ-hAcK for the patch.  

I had downloaded the driver from www.realtek.com.tw/downloads but it wouldn't make until I found your patches. 

Works great, I can now use my SD cards in my HP Mini 110-3100 series.  Just to note, 'lspci -nn' show the device as 5288 (the thread mentions 5289).

Thanks again.

----------

